# My Snow Blower on Nitrous



## anoldphotograph

This is what happens when you have too much time on your hands after thirty inches of snow. Hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Welcome to plowsite

Nice work and good video


----------



## Camden

Not a fan of the old guy's t-shirt but I did like listening to the finale of the William Tell Overture.


----------



## BUFF

May want to taper back on the Red Bulls and or coffee.
Nice vidThumbs Up


----------



## Joneill

Lol, great video


----------



## Randall Ave

I got a good chuckle.


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## deadman

nice video


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Nice video and I too welcome you to PS.


----------



## On a Call

Here ya go....


----------



## FredG

On a Call;2129899 said:


> Here ya go....


I would Think That old GMC with the 4-53 could be very useful and fairly reasonable to maintain. Probably something you would not use in every event but a cool toy.


----------



## On a Call

All depends on your average snow fall. Out west that would be the cats azz ! Light snow easy to blow I would like to see it working on deep snow !!

He did it right IMO also.


----------



## FredG

My Airport blower is not for snow fall amounts really unless huge amount in short time. It's more for clearing drifting fire lanes and emergency doors where snow is half way plus to the top of building around huge factories. That 4-53 is more than enough Hp for that blower and should blow quiet a ways.

He definitely put if together right, Would be handy at a small airport. There's a post started on PS by a airport manager looking for advice on some in house snow removal. This would be a inexpensive option for him. It's a simple design and could have one fabricated at minimal investment. Shoot him that link, The blowers are available, 3 or 4 cyl. Detroit are easy to find and cheap to rebuild, use a pickup of his choice.


----------



## On a Call

Fred I went looking and was not able to find who you were talking about ?


----------



## On a Call

Here are a few more

*



*
*



*
But like this one best...easy hook up and operation.

*



*


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2129899 said:


> Here ya go....


That was pretty dang cool


----------



## On a Call

I thought they were also.

My thought is...why not just plow ?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why plow?

Why not just snow-blow it


----------



## On a Call

Toooo slow IMO. 

I would run circles around each of those guys....but....they can throw it I can only push it and throw it they do.


----------



## FredG

Blowers are normally used where piles are a issue or where loading out verses blowing,


----------



## SnoFarmer

Read any of thoes posts aboot spring clean up's or aboot
Guys raking road base?

Some high end homes don't like the landscaping to be torn up by the plow-jockey or the mess/looks of plowing,
Some don't want the snow melting and running down the drive all spring.

So snow blowing becomes an option.
as for price?
Charge accordingly


----------



## On a Call

All thoughts that I would look into...however, I do not see it working here.


----------



## On a Call

We do however handle a village on a lake...but they are stingy and would not pay


----------

